# Kidding signs way early



## Padynrae (Jan 8, 2014)

My 3 year old Saanen doe is 28 days from her due date. As of Friday, her belly is 52.5 inches around. She is already showing signs of kidding. She has absolutely no ligaments (no, I don't go by this, but it's always nice to know) and she has dropped her kids. Last year she had no personality change. She's just always sweet and wants someone around!  she hasn't had any discharge, and her vulva goes from being swollen to not so much. So, I guess my questions are 1) How early is too early to kid?
2) Do you think I should be expecting kids soon?
3) At 52.5 inches at 122 days, what is your guess on how many she has in there?
I'm relatively new at this and appreciate all the help I can get! Thanks!


Turnback Creek Farms


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Do you have any pics? Pooch pics and side pics would be good


----------



## Padynrae (Jan 8, 2014)

Turnback Creek Farms


----------



## Padynrae (Jan 8, 2014)

Turnback Creek Farms


----------



## Padynrae (Jan 8, 2014)

Turnback Creek Farms


----------



## Padynrae (Jan 8, 2014)

Sorry about the mess! She got into the goat tub that had quite a bit of molasses in it!


Turnback Creek Farms


----------



## Padynrae (Jan 8, 2014)

This one just shows her size...








Turnback Creek Farms


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ohh my they love to mess with you don't they lol. I wouldn't freak out. I swore a doe with no due date was going to kid any day now for a whole month. First, I really wouldn't want kids born a day earlier then 2 weeks, and that's a small chance to live, 10 days is about a 50/50. I had a doe kid 2 weeks early and kids died within 12 hours, I had another doe kid 13 days early and after a battle the kids lived to be nice does.
As for how many, its hard to tell for me, some don't look very big but seem to hid triplets well and some seem so dang big and I just get a single. If I were to guess I would say 2. Saanens are big girls though and could be hiding them well. When I lost mine to pt, I swore only 2 big ones but when we tried to save the kids she had BIG quads. 
And as for expecting kids soon, I say no. Her bag is not very big and she doesn't look that puffy in the back end. the kids have 0 chance to live so if she goes into labor she would be aborting, and usually when they do that they show no signs at first at all except some blood......she doesn't have that so I think your safe


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

I agree.....she doesn't look ready to give birth. Her udder should be a lot bigger and tighter. Her back end should be more puffy and soft looking if that makes sense. I think you are good too!::


----------



## Padynrae (Jan 8, 2014)

Last year she had even less of an udder than she has now up until 3 hours before she kidded! Lol This is my third/second kidding season. I say that because the first year we only had a single buck. Last year this girl had a 12 lb buckling! She's had a single buckling both times she's kidded, so it's time for twins or triplets! Lol


Turnback Creek Farms


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Hhhhhmmmmm I'd say it's hard to say then LOL! :think:


----------



## Padynrae (Jan 8, 2014)

Here's last year's kid 















Turnback Creek Farms


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

How cute!


----------



## Padynrae (Jan 8, 2014)

Oh, I totally forgot! Riana kidded out with two adorable twin does!


Turnback Creek Farms


----------



## Padynrae (Jan 8, 2014)

This is Kiara!








Turnback Creek Farms


----------



## Padynrae (Jan 8, 2014)

This is Ameenah!








Turnback Creek Farms


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Congrats! Glad they are happy and healthy!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 2 Pygmy does, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, 1 boer doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------

